# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Ronnie is a large strong man!

## PeteyK

Saw these 2 videos and said "wow that man is strong" (make sure to watch his dumbbell press)

Sry these arent pics but i didnt see a video thread section

http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage62_5.html

----------


## AllNaTtY06

absolutely astonishing... MAKE WAY!!!! YEP!!!!

----------


## eatit

lol at the thread title. A bit of the obvious eh?

----------


## DDDNTZ

He is funny as hell whan he works out.....LIGHT WEIGHT BABY, YEP!

----------


## G-Force

> He is funny as hell whan he works out.....LIGHT WEIGHT BABY, YEP!



annoying as hell

he never says anything interesting

'nothin but a peanut'

----------


## mwolffey

> annoying as hell
> 
> he never says anything interesting
> 
> 'nothin but a peanut'



ditto...all his damn videos are the same....YEP!!!!!!

----------


## Testostack

Yeah buddy, light weight!!  :LOL:

----------


## Spyder

In his next video he should be a little more 'honest' in his videos, and maybe even show us where he really injects whatever it is that he injects into himself every day of his life hehe.

----------


## Oki-Des

Wow!

----------


## rockhardman

Its Time To Bleed Yeah Buddy!!! Damn Makes Me Wanna Go Lift Some Heavy Ass Weight!!

----------


## abokeef

Mama meyah.........

----------


## minihulkwestcoast

I wan't to see Ronnie in a Cops episode.

----------


## Panzerfaust

He yells alot yes but damn it obviously works for him and who the hell is gonna say anything to him? Look at Brian Dobson when he yells, he does'nt even flinch.  :LOL:

----------


## stayinstacked

Ronnie is just getting in the zone baby, thats all. When your on top like he is, you gotta get hyped and in the zone, YEAH BUUUUUDDDDYYYY!!!!!

----------


## copenhagen

Light Weight Baby!!!!!!!

----------


## MrBigEd

That is just f***ing crazy...

----------


## chest6

cuz its light

----------


## TheGut

What is your obsession with this dumba**. He is such a loser! I hate him. Jay all the way! Jay was robbed!!

----------


## DDDNTZ

> What is your obsession with this dumba**. He is such a loser! I hate him. Jay all the way! Jay was robbed!!


Damn bro, you act like he slapped your mother or something. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TheGut

> Damn bro, you act like he slapped your mother or something.


HE DID! TWICE! IN MY OWN HOME!

----------


## Timm1704

> HE DID! TWICE! IN MY OWN HOME!


man... id be pissed too. i see this all the time, these damn pro athletes, think they can get away with slapping the occasional mother  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## TheGut

> man... id be pissed too. i see this all the time, these damn pro athletes, think they can get away with slapping the occasional mother


HAHAHAHAHA!! That is fcuking hilarious!!  :LOL:  My moma would be dead if Ronnie actually did slap her though. Its ok if someone like Dexter slaps her because my mom can sort him out, but not Ronnie. 330 lbs is a bit too much for her...

----------


## PeteyK

TheGut i cant get over Branch Warren's wheels in ur avy

----------


## mr sticks

lololol.... the guy behind him felt the weights too... lolol

great vid baaabbby.

mr sticks

----------


## Babycoleman44

> I wan't to see Ronnie in a Cops episode.



 :Haha:   :Haha:   :Haha:  i'd give n e thing to see his slow azz try n catch someone.......did u see him race on the late night show?

----------


## PeteyK

thought id give this baby a lil bump

----------


## thetank

i would love to be the guy who got to slap around a huge monster before his max lifts.
the unbelievable, is still unbelievable.

----------


## IIceMan

> i'd give n e thing to see his slow azz try n catch someone.......did u see him race on the late night show?


 I seen it...running on the beach. Funniest thing ive ever seen . And he fell and bust his ass

----------


## takedownII

> I seen it...running on the beach. Funniest thing ive ever seen . And he fell and bust his ass


anyone have this clip, i want to see it, sounds funny

by the way, i met ronnie in kc at a comp., he was a super nice guy and even bigger in person (believe it or not). he was the first pro i had ever met, it was quite an experience!

----------


## IIceMan

> anyone have this clip, i want to see it, sounds funny
> 
> by the way, i met ronnie in kc at a comp., he was a super nice guy and even bigger in person (believe it or not). he was the first pro i had ever met, it was quite an experience!


 Lucky you. Hopefully I'll get the chance one day. I have the clip somewhere on my comp. Ill try to find it

----------


## IIceMan

http://www.vsocial.com/video/?d=48138
there it is

----------


## takedownII

^^thanks IIceman

----------


## UberSteroids

> He is funny as hell whan he works out.....LIGHT WEIGHT BABY, YEP!


Yeah buddy, Light weight!

----------


## PeteyK

> http://www.vsocial.com/video/?d=48138
> there it is


haha what a goofy dude

----------


## planes

Both real funny vids.

Have you seen the vid of Coleman seat pressing 2400 pounds.

----------


## freddyfresh33

funny vids LIGHTWEIGHT BABY!!!! LMAO

----------


## mannon

why are people bumping these old ass threads? But Ronnie is a monster I just met him a few weeks ago he posed at a show my gym had hes crazy huge

----------


## PIGPEN8181

too huge

----------


## Lightsout2184

videos like this just make me feel small

----------


## jbm

He's my favorite bodybuilder!

----------


## Tbear1986

no matter what he is an inspiration weather you love him or hate him aka Jealious. lol, he is a motivating factor to anyone who loves this sport.

----------


## cjw2021

jacked up

----------


## OH REALLY

> jacked up


look at the date

----------


## gearusingcitizen

Big and can back it up!!

----------


## gladmax

I like his lunges with the barbell across the gym parking lot lol amazing

----------


## beezlebubb666

i just saw him a few weeks ago.. hes still a very large guy but I was kinda disappointed

----------


## Najeem

this dude is just a freak of life

----------


## Jerry65

Yes he has been fantastic and awesome and always my favorite one and i praise him because of his strong and good body build up structure. Really awesome!
tampa boot camps

----------


## 1981

Strong mofo.

----------

